# New to plowing, how do they hook up?



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I get that there is an undercarriage that bolts to the frame, but when looking for a plow, say its hooked to a silverado, and i have my 04 dodge ram 1500.

how do i know what i need to do to hook it to my truck and what do i look for to know if the plow will even hook up to the truck.

i can wield.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok gonna try and be easy on you real quick, lol. You can modify the mount to fit, but you will still need the proper wire harness, if you want the lights, and plow to function the correct way. So my advise would be find a plow that you know came off the same kind of truck your putting it on, or make sure you get a great deal on it, cause it's gonna run about 1,000.00 dollars to get the correct mount, and wire harness.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

well. im short that kind of money, so ill have to make due. im looking at one thursday that fit an older dodge. im just not quite sure what to do to make it fit mine.do i just simply wield a bracket that will fit the gap?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

To modify the mount you will have to have the plow sitting where it would when mounted on the truck, with the mount attached to the plow, then start measuring to figure out what needs done. I am sure you will either have to fill in, or cut out something to make it fit correctly. It might be helpful to find a truck like yours with a mount alread attached to use as a comparison model. I can't help any more than that, since I have never had to modify one.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

IMO check ebay. You can probably find mount for about 250. The only difference in the harness is the headlight connectors. With plow on the power goes through the module and turns on plow lights, shutting off headlights. Plow off, module switches lights off plow and back on truck. If you need this feature you can remove the headlight plugs from the harness and attach the matching headlight plugs for your truck to the wiring of the plow harness. Otherwise just install a toggle switch to power plow lights seperately. Turn headlights only on to running lights while plowing. I modified an older western harness from an 02 dodge to fit an 08 chevy. Works fine.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ShorePower;1050958 said:


> IMO check ebay. You can probably find mount for about 250. The only difference in the harness is the headlight connectors. With plow on the power goes through the module and turns on plow lights, shutting off headlights. Plow off, module switches lights off plow and back on truck. If you need this feature you can remove the headlight plugs from the harness and attach the matching headlight plugs for your truck to the wiring of the plow harness. Otherwise just install a toggle switch to power plow lights seperately. Turn headlights only on to running lights while plowing. I modified an older western harness from an 02 dodge to fit an 08 chevy. Works fine.


ebay didnt have anything for unimount, ultramount it only had one for 450.

the lights i imagine i can just hook directly to the head lights and have them come on when you turn the truck lights on.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

You will want to add another light switch on a seperate feed since the fuse for the truck lights might not handle the load of the new lights. Also when the plow is up the truck's lights will reflect back at you . It's up to you if that matters.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ShorePower;1050982 said:


> You will want to add another light switch on a seperate feed since the fuse for the truck lights might not handle the load of the new lights. Also when the plow is up the truck's lights will reflect back at you . It's up to you if that matters.


ya, thats true. but thats easy to do.


----------

